

ConvertKit Launched - sbaumgarten
https://convertkit.com

======
nathanbarry
Hey thanks for sharing. For anyone wondering, ConvertKit is an email marketing
system designed to increase conversions. It came out of my work on The Web App
Challenge (<http://nathanbarry.com/starting-web-app-challenge/>) my personal
contest to build a new web app to $5k in recurring revenue in 6 months.

Thanks for taking a look!

~~~
sareiodata
Good luck with that! Really hope you reach your goal :)

~~~
nathanbarry
Thanks! I am currently at $1,513.67, which is 30% of the way complete. Only 2
months left!

------
nathanbarry
As a side discussion, I've been writing about every step of the process
(finding a developer, wireframing, ideas, etc) but am running out of ideas.
Any thoughts?

What aspects would you like me to cover in more detail?

